# speeding ticket



## valv (Apr 7, 2011)

I am 21 years old and currently taking an emt-b certification course and plan to apply to all the private sector ambulance companies in my area (MA).  Unfortunately I was issued my first speeding ticket ever in NH, going 80mph on the highway about 4 months ago.  How will this affect my chances at getting a job?  I've heard from some people that since it was an out of state violation it will not affect my employment.  Is this true?
-thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 7, 2011)

It's affect your driving record if MA reports it to your local Department of Motor Vehicles (or the state equivalent). However, generally 1 violation isn't a problem.


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 7, 2011)

JP is right shouldn't affect you, its only 1. Out of curiosity how fast over were you going?


----------



## valv (Apr 7, 2011)

was going 80 in a 65


----------



## RMPNW (Apr 7, 2011)

Aside from whether or not the ticket will affect your employment opportunities, you might want to give some consideration to the fact that a large portion of EMS include driving a vehicle and if you make a habit out of driving 15 mph over the speed limit you probably should consder another line of work.


----------



## YCALR (Apr 7, 2011)

One point shouldn't affect you. If ems is what you enjoy doing, don't let anyone discourage you and just use it as a learning experience. Be cautious at all times, for your safety and others. People make mistakes and speed sometimes, take it in stride and just drive safely. In regards to employment, You'll be fine with one point. I will repeat myself agai-, do not let anyone or anything discourage you.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 7, 2011)

RMPNW said:


> Aside from whether or not the ticket will affect your employment opportunities, you might want to give some consideration to the fact that a large portion of EMS include driving a vehicle and if you make a habit out of driving 15 mph over the speed limit you probably should consder another line of work.



Or he would fit right in, at least where I'm at! 

"Uh, what's the speed limit here?"
"I'm driving an ambulance."

"Umm you can't make a U-turn here."
"I'm driving an ambulance."

"Please stop gunning yellow lights."
"I'm driving an ambulance."

etc


----------



## YCALR (Apr 7, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> Or he would fit right in, at least where I'm at!
> 
> "Uh, what's the speed limit here?"
> "I'm driving an ambulance."
> ...



Haha-thank you!!!! 
It's different once you have a job. But until then drive safely.... 

I dont like seeing people discourage others... you're response made me laugh, thanks


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 7, 2011)

RMPNW said:


> Aside from whether or not the ticket will affect your employment opportunities, you might want to give some consideration to the fact that a large portion of EMS include driving a vehicle and if you make a habit out of driving 15 mph over the speed limit you probably should consder another line of work.




As with everything, it's location dependent. If you insist on driving the speed limit in Southern California, you better keep your car in the far right lane.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> As with everything, it's location dependent. If you insist on driving the speed limit in Southern California, you better keep your car in the far right lane.



Yep I agree with him. 70mph in the far right lane. And 85-90 in the left lane. And the carpool lane is basically as fast as you can.


----------

